# Video of 50kg Female Client Deadlifting 100kg



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a video clip of my client Sharon Magee deadlifting 100kg winning the Irish Title in the u50kg m4 class at the Irish Drug Free Powerlifting Assocation Single Lift Championships in Cork Jan 2013 Sharon also beat the National and World Records in her class this is a great acheievement by Sharon she is 56 years old.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Excellent stuff!


Thanks I will tell Sharon you liked her lift.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Controlled lift, on the way down as well


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Madoxx said:


> Controlled lift, on the way down as well


Thanks Sharon can lift 90kg for 10 reps in the gym so hopefully she will be able to lift abit more again than 100kg the next time she competes.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Impressive!


Thanks I will let her know you where impressed by her lift.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..and tell her excellent from me and Im happy to see that more and more women training for this sport great to see and 56??? Hell to the yes!!!!!! Well done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff. Very good to see:thumbup1:


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> ..and tell her excellent from me and Im happy to see that more and more women training for this sport great to see and 56??? Hell to the yes!!!!!! Well done


Thanks I will let her know its always great to see more women lifting.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff. Very good to see:thumbup1:


Thanks I will tell her you liked her lift.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

well done, good lift!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

felix said:


> This is a video clip of my client Sharon Magee deadlifting 100kg winning the Irish Title in the u50kg m4 class at the Irish Drug Free Powerlifting Assocation Single Lift Championships in Cork Jan 2013 Sharon also beat the National and World Records in her class this is a great acheievement by Sharon she is 56 years old.







:thumb:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

That's fantastic! Well done to her! :clap:


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments I will let Sharon know you liked her lift.


----------



## Vytasx (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing video nice female too. I wouldn't believe that a 50 kg female can do that...


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Very impressive, well done to her!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for your comments.


----------

